# [resolved]Decoder error - Media Player



## ossie_66 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, I hope I'm asking this question in the correct forum! I have a HP Media Center PC (HP Pavillion, Pentium 4 3.40GHz with Media Center Edition 2002 - Service Pack 2) which has been working fine until today. I downloaded and installed an evaluation version of WinDVD creator version 3.0 this afternoon and when I tried to use it I was unable to get any pictures from the video file I was trying to convert. Audio worked fine but that was all. 

When I went back to the TV via Media Center I can no longer get a TV picture and I'm now getting an error which says: 

Decoder Error

The video decoder has either malfunctioned or is not installed. Please restart Media Centre and/or the computer.

If I try to play the video file in Media Player it gives a message which says "error downloading codec" and gives me audio only.

I'm assuming the installation of WinDVD creator is the problem but have no idea how to fix it. Any help would be very appreciated please.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Decoder error - Media Player*

Does anyone have any experience with Windows Media Center TV?


Private messages between Ossie and me:


ossie_66 said:


> Hi Koala,
> 
> You helped me out with some problems I had with Cool Edit towards the end of last year and I was wondering if you might be able to point me in the right direction to get an answer on the following please.
> 
> ...





koala said:


> Hi Ossie,
> 
> Drag the faulty video into *G-Spot* which will tell you which codecs are needed to play it. I use the *K-Lite Codec Pack* (full version, free) which can play any filetype. Note: you will need to reboot after installing the codecs to activate them in the registry.
> 
> ...





ossie_66 said:


> Hi Koala,
> 
> I did what you suggested and GSpot returned a "codec status undetermined" message. I tried installing those codecs you sent me the link for anyway but that hasn't got Media Center working properly again and the particular file I was working on when it happened no longer plays in either Winamp or Media Player. Winamp & M.P. are both playing other video files fine though.
> 
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Decoder error - Media Player*

try a system restore to a date before you installed windvd
if it is still a problem try a tv set on the ariel cable to check the signal is coming through


----------



## ossie_66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Decoder error - Media Player*

Thanks Dai! I'm away from home until Easter but I'll give system restore a try when I get back. Hopefully this will solve my problem! Thanks.


----------



## ossie_66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Decoder error - Media Player*

Thanks Dai! System Restore has got Media Center working for me again. I ran it a couple of times before I went away at Easter but kept getting a 'restoration incomplete' message, but decided to give it one final go tonight so I could jot some notes to include in this thread and this time round it worked fine. 

I am absolutely convinced it was the installation of WinDVD that caused the error and an really pleased to have Media Center functioning again. Thanks again & thanks also to Koala for all the "behind the scenes" help.


----------

